# What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdeshaus



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

So that Anglea_W doesnt have to post it.

*<span style="color: #FF0000"> "Remember, if there are any negative comments they are to be sent via pm to the poster."</span>*

LINK TO GERDESHAUS


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*



> Originally Posted By: Angela_W


lol...just trying to hep you out.


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

Come on guys...talk to me.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

are you looking to get one?


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

I hope not any time soon but in the future yes. I'm just nailing down who to buy from.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

You've posted 3 links, 2 to working lines, 1 to show lines(previous posts). 

So I take it you're looking for working lines?

Hips seem to be done, not sure on elbows. Dogs are titled, being worked towards titling. I see they have a fast-normal male for stud, me personally I would prefer to see him OFA'd. I know fast-normal is passing, but they don't always pass OFA here. Some do, some don't.


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*



> Originally Posted By: Angela_WYou've posted 3 links, 2 to working lines, 1 to show lines(previous posts).
> 
> So I take it you're looking for working lines?
> 
> Hips seem to be done, not sure on elbows. Dogs are titled, being worked towards titling. I see they have a fast-normal male for stud, me personally I would prefer to see him OFA'd. I know fast-normal is passing, but they don't always pass OFA here. Some do, some don't.


Yeah these are the best breeders I could find somewhat close to me.

I'm also looking at Dean Calderon (LINK) but they are a good long drive from Houston. But they look like a very good option.

As for show line or working line I'm leaning toward working for sure. I am wanting to get involved in Schutzhund but on a casual / weekend level. So I probably wouldn't "need" a working line dog but I kind of favor them. So anyway I'm kind of undecided at this point...I would love to have either or...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

Dean is very good as well







Very active in training/titling.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

I'd recommend Dean and Karla...worth the drive.


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

What part of Texas are you in? There are a few quality "hobby" breeders that you won't find in an internet search. I may be having litter this fall out of my wife's Service Dog.


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*



> Originally Posted By: safetymedicWhat part of Texas are you in? There are a few quality "hobby" breeders that you won't find in an internet search. I may be having litter this fall out of my wife's Service Dog.


Houston


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

vom Waldestraum would be well worth the drive.







So worth it, in fact, I make that drive regularly from Ft Worth to train.


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*



> Originally Posted By: jesusicavom Waldestraum would be well worth the drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are #1 on the list atm.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

i second Dean and Karla. Great dogs with TONS of drive!!!


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

I noticed this breeder (MelloDee Middleton) ( LINK...thanks to jesusica ) is competing in the 2009 south central championships this weekend. I would guess that’s a good sign?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*



> Originally Posted By: Brandon CI noticed this breeder (MelloDee Middleton) ( LINK...thanks to jesusica ) is competing in the 2009 south central championships this weekend. I would guess that’s a good sign?


You aren't talking about the owner of the kennel in the topic of this thread are oyu?


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*

My first dog is from MelloDee. He is absolutely my soulmate and a great all around dog. She is one that I would recommend as well as Laurie Tollifson of von der Dornburg. You might take a look USA's South Central Regional Website (http://www.southcentralregion.com) as they provide a list of breeders and most if not all are active in training their dogs - I used to live and train in Texas b.d. (before dean







) .


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*



> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Brandon CI noticed this breeder (MelloDee Middleton) ( LINK...thanks to jesusica ) is competing in the 2009 south central championships this weekend. I would guess that’s a good sign?
> ...



**** I did it again! 

I'm sorry...my mistake. I'm looking at so many at the moment and can't pronounce half the names so they all kind of start looking the same.


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you guys think of this breeder? Gerdes*



> Originally Posted By: Karla_CalderonMy first dog is from MelloDee. He is absolutely my soulmate and a great all around dog. She is one that I would recommend as well as Laurie Tollifson of von der Dornburg. You might take a look USA's South Central Regional Website (http://www.southcentralregion.com) as they provide a list of breeders and most if not all are active in training their dogs - I used to live and train in Texas b.d. (before dean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just talked to Laurie Tollifson yesterday...super nice lady!

She is asking a little more than I'm wanting to spend but by the time I decide to buy I might just change my mind. 

She has some great looking dark sable pups right now that I would love to get my hands on...but nows just not the time.


----------

